# offleash obedience in busy Times Square, NYC



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

http://youtu.be/JHEL2-c-Y2E


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

we call that commando training  lol. in and out, do what you can until the police get called, I assume that is illegal to do in times square.

I did notice the visible tug in the hand that was used repeatedly though as well. to keep the dog "up"

Overall pretty impressive to me, even though I am not a huge fan of Dom.

I did notice the dogs ears down though, so I guess it was really terrible afterall...

thanks for sharing


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

Joby, what is the significance of the dogs ears being down?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dee Harrison said:


> Joby, what is the significance of the dogs ears being down?


To some people it means the dog is not happy, and is being "forced" to do things against its will, it is not happy enough for them, and painful to watch, it can also mean the dog was trained with too much compulsion or correction, or outright abused, to some people... 

I did like how he went right by the police car though


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

1) What's a Donovan Pincher?

2) Looks fun!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jami Craig said:


> 1) What's a Donovan Pincher?
> 
> 2) Looks fun!


DP is a "type" of dog originally being bred by Dominick Donovan.
Varies in size and type, varies in breeds used and percentages thereof.
Bred to work first and formost. most have at least combinations of herders types (DS MALI) and APBT, among other breeds.

Overall I do like them, some that I have seen had very high drive and determination, but Dom is too over the top for even me in his descriptions and marketing hype.

state of the art working dog, American built Super Dog, Master of all trades, better, stronger, faster than any other dog type, can outperform any dog on the planet...etc..etc..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncbqKPEAIb0


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_What's a Donovan Pincher?_


"Pinscher"


I read somewhere that the mix included Molosser, Bandog (or Bull Terrier), American Bulldog, and Mal or GSD.

But I don't remember where I read it, so don't quote me. 

And yeah, purportedly all the SuperDog stuff Joby mentions. 




Joby Becker said:


> ... Dom is too over the top for even me in his descriptions and marketing hype. ...state of the art working dog, American built Super Dog, Master of all trades, better, stronger, faster than any other dog type, can outperform any dog on the planet...etc..etc..


"Haunted by the image of the perfect working dog, driven to make the dream a reality ... " :smile:



Faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to leap tall buildings in a single bound .....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

When my male Dutchie was younger he always had his ears pinned back when he was heeling. I took it as stress. I worked a long time to get the ears erect. 

I might have been a successful trainer but I, in all honesty, think they just came up as he matured, got confident and relaxed with himself.

BTW I never did off leash in Times Square but I have done it in extremely crowded San Jose, Costa Rica. There are no leash laws CR. I think it might have been more fun than Times Square because most people there are deathly afraid of big hard ass looking dogs.

They would fall over themselves almost running into traffic to get off the sidewalk. 

Running into traffic there and getting run down is the second most popular national pastime. The first by a big margin in car theft. Third comes car jacking at city stop lights. Fourth is soccer (futbol).

That why I went there with ALLIGATORS. 

Beautiful tropical paradise country though, and we've already covered the BABES.\\/


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Lee

What you said about the ears pinned was interesting, as my mali does the same thing when heeling, but doesn't do it any other time. She is ten months old, and I really just started her heeling off leash, so it may be a time/confidence issue.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it is a sign of a dog doing something that it does not truly 100% enjoy or neccessarily want to do, or a sign of some stress. nothing major to be concerned about.


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> To some people it means the dog is not happy, and is being "forced" to do things against its will, it is not happy enough for them, and painful to watch, it can also mean the dog was trained with too much compulsion or correction, or outright abused, to some people...


Thanks Joby.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> Lee
> 
> What you said about the ears pinned was interesting, as my mali does the same thing when heeling, but doesn't do it any other time. She is ten months old, and I really just started her heeling off leash, so it may be a time/confidence issue.


That might be the first interesting post I've had in a couple of years.

My male did it for a year and a half. I hated it! It just gradually went away and I don't really believe I had much to do with it. He just gradually got a set of testicles under him.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> it is a sign of a dog doing something that it does not truly 100% enjoy or neccessarily want to do, or a sign of some stress. nothing major to be concerned about.


Would you love to be forced to walk at your owners side staring at him when there's a million other things more interesting to do? 

WTF! No Shit! That is a stress situation!


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

She definitely doesn't necessarily want to do it, she'd rather play! She would heel great till I unsnapped the leash, the first time I put an ecollar on her, told her to heel, clicked her about twice when she got too far away and found out that she had known all along what she was supposed to do, I just didn't have a way to make her do it. I haven't even had her on a leash to go outside for a run (I have some acreage) for about a month.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

some people would say this poor dog is stressed by his stance in the first 10 seconds of the clip - too much compulsion??? impressive looking dog, compulsion or not.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqQp_zS10MY&list=UUJzlbxvvCyyxmA--2OSWIyg&index=5&feature=plcp


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

As long as Dom gets some video to post on You tube to sell dogs
don't worry that maybe the guy at 5:35 wasn't too happy to have a strange dog jump up and give him a nose bump.
Don't ask the cafe owner if he minds a dog sitting on one of his tables @ 6:20. Don't ask the guy with the baby carriage if he minds his kids acting as a distraction. Don't worry that you startled the kid and made him cry (listen). I'm sure the City of New York just loves it when dogs sit in their flower beds ~ 8:20
I'm sure the mounted patrol just loves strange dogs working around them. Oh yeah I bet the band was thrilled to have Dom and Scratch steal attention from them and then work right in front of their donation bucket.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm glad that I'm in the country, even though I can't find anyone to help train, decoy, etc. At least I don't have to fight a crowd, and can shoot whenever I want. My dogs are definitely OK with gunfire, as are my horses, kids, wife, etc. It's an everyday occurrence at the Stevens house. Some like the .416 Rigby and .458 Lott are pretty big booms! My dog's stress tests are at little league games.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> some people would say this poor dog is stressed by his stance in the first 10 seconds of the clip - too much compulsion??? impressive looking dog, compulsion or not.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqQp_zS10MY&list=UUJzlbxvvCyyxmA--2OSWIyg&index=5&feature=plcp


Sometimes with animals it is a matter of compulsion or letting them have their own way. letting them have their own way doesn't work.

It works the same way with kids. They need trained too! The same methods work with them. Reward good behavior, punish the bad. I don't have any in prison, do have one on the other side in law enforcement.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> I'm glad that I'm in the country, even though I can't find anyone to help train, decoy, etc. At least I don't have to fight a crowd, and can shoot whenever I want. My dogs are definitely OK with gunfire, as are my horses, kids, wife, etc. It's an everyday occurrence at the Stevens house. Some like the .416 Rigby and .458 Lott are pretty big booms! My dog's stress tests are at little league games.


I'm not a expert but I did every type exposure training I could think of, even if it meant driving long distances. It definitely paid 9ff.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncbqKPEAIb0


I feel like I just watched the Shamwow commercial.....

hahaha


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

You have to get them away from home. My cutting horse just took a ride to the Chicago area last weekend, just to help them to the point where a new place is commonplace, so they work as they do at home. Same with dogs, I'm a relative newbie compared to most on here, but a couple of months ago I could take mine across town, and she was too busy looking around to do any work. Same as a horse. Now she'll work outside of the yard. I'm far enough in the country, mine just had her first heat and I never had a dog in my yard. That says a lot.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> As long as Dom gets some video to post on You tube to sell dogs
> don't worry that maybe the guy at 5:35 wasn't too happy to have a strange dog jump up and give him a nose bump.
> Don't ask the cafe owner if he minds a dog sitting on one of his tables @ 6:20. Don't ask the guy with the baby carriage if he minds his kids acting as a distraction. Don't worry that you startled the kid and made him cry (listen). I'm sure the City of New York just loves it when dogs sit in their flower beds ~ 8:20
> I'm sure the mounted patrol just loves strange dogs working around them. Oh yeah I bet the band was thrilled to have Dom and Scratch steal attention from them and then work right in front of their donation bucket.


yeah there is that, Dom is lucky I wasnt there with a drink or two in me, cause I coulda got bitten for sure, without doing anything noticable to the innocent "WITNESSES"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I feel like I just watched the Shamwow commercial.....



I knew it seemed familiar!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Speaking of the Sham wow,

Dont forget about the "Slap Chop" yer gonna love Vince's nuts...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaR4LcLbW8I

or the Schticky, its great for shedding pussy (kitty) hairs...LOL


----------

